# Order up some blades!!



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

i just ordered these for car shows outherwise ill split them if i race or something with them. the tiers i got with them is the nitto NT555's. thanks for looking!

http://www.wheelsnext.com/images/wheels/large/TORK_IMAGINE_BLK_2_W.jpg


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The chrome lip looks nice. Post some pics when you get them on the car.


----------



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

Very nice wheels!! I was scared at first, when I saw the title "blades." I was thinking "GANGSTER RIDIN BLADES" like the wide 3 'spoke' blade design lol


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

lol yeah i thought that would catch peoples eye lol:lol:


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

With a black goat, those should blend in perfectly! Very nice wheels, Iv'e seen those on C5 vettes and constantly though " I wonder how that would look on a GTO" ! Would love to see some pics once your done.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

I know it took a while but oh well. Here are some pics and ill post a vid of my borla this weekend.  Sorry there dark pics, but I am planing on blacking the entire car out and have a licence plate that says Mafiagoat or somthing like that


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Perfect for a black Goat...They look real mean...:cheers


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks sweet man congrats!


----------

